# 82 yr old cardiac arrest



## britmedic (May 20, 2012)

A couple of months ago I did a resus on an 82 yr old man. He had the arrest just before we walked in. 3 rounds of CPR no drugs no defib we got Rosc. 12 lead no stemi, Gcs3. Took him to hospital. 

Yesterday got called to an 82 year old man fallen can't get up hx of cardiac arrest post nstemi. I recognised the addresss got there same bloke!!! Discharged a week ago alert and orientated and reasonable health! 

This is the oldest Rosc I've had that has survived to discharge. How about anyone else?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2012)

That's impressive. 

Good on ya! What rhythm was he in when he arrested? I'm assuming PEA/Asystole with no defibs. 

I know their is different opinions about epi in cardiac arrests and survival to discharge. Just curios what kind of guidelines do you all use for arrests over there?


----------



## britmedic (May 20, 2012)

Our guidelines are no rythmn check until after 1st round of CPR (2 mins) at which point he was in PEA.  I would guess that was what he arrested into otherwise I doubt we'd have got Rosc.


----------



## Veneficus (May 20, 2012)

Strong work.


----------



## phideux (May 20, 2012)

Had one a couple of months ago, 58yo Female, cutting her grass, collapsed in front of her husband. Get the call (right place, right time), on scene in 3 minutes. No pulse/resp, purple in color. Start CPR while my partner grabs the lifepack. Throw on the pads, V-Fib, shock, within a minute of the shock she starts taking some agonal breaths, pulse good and getting better. Amiodarone drip on the way to the ER, BLS airway. 2 weeks later she is dropping cupcakes off at the FD.
It's good to win one for a change.


----------



## britmedic (May 20, 2012)

We follow uk resus guidelines http://www.resus.org.uk/pages/GL2010.pdf 
30:2 rate of 100-120 per minute. 2 mins CPR rhythm check max 5 seconds then back on the chest 2 mins etc

Emphasis is minimal time off chest.

Vf/pulseless vt - Epinephrine after 3rd shock then every 3-5 mins,  amiodarone one dose only refractory to 3rd shock
Pea/asystole - epinephrine every 3-5 mins


----------



## britmedic (May 20, 2012)

phideux said:


> Had one a couple of months ago, 58yo Female, cutting her grass, collapsed in front of her husband. Get the call (right place, right time), on scene in 3 minutes. No pulse/resp, purple in color. Start CPR while my partner grabs the lifepack. Throw on the pads, V-Fib, shock, within a minute of the shock she starts taking some agonal breaths, pulse good and getting better. Amiodarone drip on the way to the ER, BLS airway. 2 weeks later she is dropping cupcakes off at the FD.
> It's good to win one for a change.



Nice one


----------

